

Whossingle.net - see who's single or taken on Facebook - nigelss
http://whossingle.net

======
dth2012
Here is an article about Who's Single on AllFacebook.com
<http://allfacebook.com/whos-single-infographic_b89119>

------
nigelss
Would love to hear any feedback that you have, like: * What works or doesn't
work? * Why you would join or not? * Any features you really want?

